# breed question



## Athaalq (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I’m a new cat “owner”. My name is Athbi.
I am taking care of two cats. One is a street cat that is very friendly to me but cannot be domesticated. It a female Arabian May. 

The other one is a rescue cat that I found and cleaned up. I could not find her previous owner. The rescue cat is definitely domesticated and very docile and friendly. I keep both at the garden since I am not allowed to get them in my apartment. I groomed her and I’m feeding both cats. I do sneak them in sometimes.

I was wondering if you could help me know the breed of the rescued cat (the gray one). I suspect she might be at least part ragdoll.
I don’t know how to post pictures.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your gray cat appears to be a Domestic Shorthair... her color is blue-cream, or sometimes called dilute tortoiseshell. She has a lovely sweet expression. I wasn't familiar with the "Arabian May", but perhaps you meant _Arabian Mau_?

https://www.cat-breeds.com/arabian-mau-cat/


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Since purebred cats are a very tiny minority of the cat population as a whole, it's quite possible that she has no purebreds in her ancestry at all. She's a member of the tribe of tabby, a survivor, and part of the most successful species of cat on the planet! In the 8 million years that cats have been on earth, no other type has spread around the globe like our domestic moggies.


----------

